# Boss mastering tool kit



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

Just a quick question,i cant figure out how to use the mastering tool kit on my boss br900cd.Can i use the mastering tool kit on pre recorded songs or does it need to be recorded using the mastering tool kit?In other words should i be recording with the mastering tool kit selected?


----------



## Andy (Sep 23, 2007)

I would highly doubt it needs to be tracked with it -- the whole point of mastering is to polish a song after it has been mixed, and help it integrate with the rest of the album sonically.

I personally wouldn't bother with it -- if you just want your tracks louder, import them into the computer and hit them with a compressor and limiter. If you want actual mastering, it's best to let someone with the ears, gear and monitoring system do the work.


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

Thanks Andy,ill have to take it to a friends house who's got a pro analog studio.Should be good after that.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

If the 900 is the same as the 1600, then you have to have it recorded on track 9/10 (sorry if that isn't the same on the 900). 

As an example, you "could" in theory take a CD out of your CD player and import it to track 9/10, save it and then open up the Mastering Tool Kit and "re-record" it with the Mastering effects.

You could also (again in theory) import some backing tracks to any other tracks, record your guitar/vocals/etc and then mix them together to track 9/10 and then master it.

One thing you can't do (on the 1600 anyway) is record anything other than what's already saved on track 9/10 once you're in the Mastering area - it only applies to tracks already saved on 9/10.

Hope that helps.


----------



## tallhouserecordingco (Jul 29, 2009)

I have the 864, so I'm not sure its similar...but my manual says you have to get the mix down to two tracks. Then there should be a way to change the recording mode to Mastering, which lets you select your 2 track mix as the source and 2 new tracks as the destination. 
Then you basically re-record the 2 track mix going through the Mastering effects you've set up on to the 2 new destination tracks.

That's really simplified, but if you have the manual for the unit it should give a pretty good explanation. I'm sure you can download manuals from the Roland site.

Good luck.


----------



## alphasports (Jul 14, 2008)

My BR600 requires the eventually-mastered tracks to be created on 9/10...


----------

